# Dog pee damaged hardwood floor



## BroRage (Dec 19, 2011)

HI, 

I have rugs on my hardwood floor. One day, I lift my rug for cleaning and found that my dog urinate soaked through the rug and damaged my floor. There is a black color around the hardwood piece. On the piece, the surface is not smooth anymore, I guess it is warped now. Here are my questions.

1. for just the appearance, how can I get rid of the black color around the hardword piece? So it does not constantly reminded me that my dogs are killing me.

2. How does this type of damage really get repaired? Do I need to called an expert? How much does it cost to repair?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. and yes, my dogs need more training.

Thanks


----------



## isola96 (Dec 19, 2011)

Post a pic, unfortunately damage is done replace the effected pieces is the best way to fix it.... Or u can buff the area and use a wood stain but it will never look right again. 3rd you will have to leave a rug there.


----------



## 1jackguy (Dec 20, 2011)

lowe's has a product call rine-gone works greats


----------



## BroRage (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are the pics. I found 3 areas when I lifted the two rugs.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 21, 2011)

1jackguy said:


> lowe's has a product call rine-gone works greats



Does it actually work for fixing it? I have always thought with urine damage on hard wood floors that you basically had to replace the damage pieces like the guy above you was saying.


----------



## isola96 (Dec 21, 2011)

It doesn't look that bad should work or try it out 1st won't hurt any.


----------



## BroRage (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll go to Lowes this weekend and get the Urine Gone and try it out.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 26, 2011)

I need to take pictures of the floor in our office from the dogs that the previous owners had. Its a pretty big black spot. Will see if I can get some pictures posted soon.


----------

